#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Onderzoeksopdracht voedingsleer: De Marokkaanse keuken.

## Frank van der Weele

Hallo iedereen,

Voor een onderzoeksopdracht kreeg ik de opdracht om enkele vragen te beantwoorden wat betreft de Marokkaanse eetcultuur. Het gaat hier om Marokkanen die in Nederland wonen.

De meeste vragen heb ik al kunnen beantwoorden maar op twee vragen kon ik het antwoord niet vinden.
De vragen zijn als volgt:

Wat drinkt een Marokkaan bij het eten?

Welke invloed hebben Nederlanders op de eetcultuur van de Marokkanen?

Reacties op mijn vragen worden zeer gewaardeerd. Ook artikelen met informatie wat betreft de eetcultuur van Nederlandse Marokkanen wordt enorm gewaardeerd.

Bedankt alvast!

----------


## buchetta

betreft je antw op de marokaanse keuken.
ik zelf drink vaak een glaasje water spa rood, heerlijk bruisend water
en soms neem ik een heerlijk glaasje rode wijn, maar dat alleen als ik een heerlijk stukje rood vlees heb gebakken
hoop je hierdoor voldoende te hebben geinformeerd.

bijvoorbaat mijn dank.
drh buchetta

----------


## leilah24

Hangt van gezondheidsinzicht af. Wij drinken het liefst water bij het eten omdat frisdranken zeer ongezond zijn. Maar als we vis eten dan hoort er steeds muntthee bij....

----------


## Mezelf_man

je ziet dat ook heel vaak frisdrank wordt gedronken bij het eten.
bij vis is zoals reeds aangegeven thee en met name thee met munt, is zoals bij de nederlandse eetcultuur eerder voor witte wijn wordt gekozen bij vis.

----------

